# Trimming veneered panels



## Realcom (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi everyone,

After applying a veneer (1/42) to a panel, What is the best way to trim the excess? Should I use a router table and a straight blade?

Ralph


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

If you're referring to the overhang, you could trim it off with a router table mounted with a flush trim bit, and running the veneer face down, substrate against the bearing. Or, if you have a flush trim bit with the bearing on the bottom, you could run the panel with the veneer face up and the substrate running against the bearing.

It could also be done with a hand held router and a flush trim bit. Or, you could file it off with a flat mill file. With the veneer face up, hold the file flat to the substrate and push the file into the veneer on the push stroke only using the edge of the file to cut the veneer. The handle of the file should be at a slight angle towards the direction of movement, so the file cuts on a forward/down stroke.


----------



## Realcom (Dec 14, 2009)

Cabinetman,
Thanks for sharing your expertise, I am very new at woodworking and this forum is a wealth of information. I have both of the trim bits, but have never used them. I had gathered the idea from some of my reading, but it great to have it confirmed. I will be building some boxes over the next few months and will post pictures.

Thanks again,

Ralph


----------



## Jordy3738 (Jan 12, 2009)

If you decide to use either of the above suggested methods, I would recommend practicing on a few throw away pieces first. 

Both methods, trimming with a router and removing the excess with the use of a file have different learning curves.

Routers have a tendency to cause the edge of the veneer to splinter sometimes.

Filing the access off can cause a large chip to break off when you get to the corner edges.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

Veneer is so thin that you can use a router and do a climb cut (moving it so the cutter moving right to left) so that there is no tear out. When the panel is still upside down, I trim it with a razor knife so the router is only removing less than an eigth inch.


----------



## Realcom (Dec 14, 2009)

Jim,

That's a great idea to remove most of the overhang with a razor so the router only has a bare minimum to grab on to.


Jordy,

Thanks, I will definately practice before the final project.



Thanks,

Ralph


----------



## Bytestalker (May 20, 2007)

I use a veneer trimmer. Like http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020358/21987/Quad-Trimmer.aspx 

It works real well as long as the blades are sharp and makes it all look consistant. This one has the ability to cut both sides at once. Never had a problem with this or any tear out. Especially working with oak (seems to want to split a lot). I was getting a tour through a furniture factory and they were using them to do touch ups or any manual trimming.

Robert


----------



## Realcom (Dec 14, 2009)

Robert,

Thanks for the link. It looks great ans the price is right.:icon_smile:

Ralph


----------



## ShaneLyall (Jan 12, 2010)

I have also used a belt sander (lost bearing on trim bit with table running!,don't ask!) I wouldn't recomend it.


----------

